# Anybody thinking about Assateague this weekend?



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

It looks to be cool and rainy, but it's just about time for the black drum and big stripers to bust open. Anybody considering a trip?

(Shaggy, you out there?)


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

sand flea said:


> It looks to be cool and rainy, but it's just about time for the black drum and big stripers to bust open. Anybody considering a trip?
> 
> (Shaggy, you out there?)


I might be persuaded to try my hand out there...


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

I'll should be out on friday. I know there's going to be a large gathering of people fishing on sat. Unfortunately I have to work sat-sun so the weekend is out...but thur night -fri night is on for me.


----------



## OBX Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

Thinking about it, been shaking the $hi! out of the money tree in the back yard to try to scrape up enough $ for gas. Hope to see you out on the beach. :fishing:


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I would be there if I wasn't already fishing the OLD INLET tounry!!!


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

OBX Rookie said:


> Thinking about it, been shaking the $hi! out of the money tree in the back yard to try to scrape up enough $ for gas. Hope to see you out on the beach. :fishing:


If it wasn't for mother's day I'll join you, Jay. Since I have to be home for this weekend as well. Good luck.


----------



## Lightload (Nov 30, 2007)

I'll be there for 10 days beginning next Tuesday, the 13th.

And I hope there's not a repeat of last year. Last year, the striper bite turned off the day I arrived and turned back on again, of course, on the day I left!


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

hmmmm


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

i was going to make a day trip on saturday, but i may go trolling on my buddy's boat in the bay instead...dunno yet.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Lightload said:


> I'll be there for 10 days beginning next Tuesday, the 13th.
> 
> And I hope there's not a repeat of last year. Last year, the striper bite turned off the day I arrived and turned back on again, of course, on the day I left!


Dang dude... how many days were you there last year?


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

I might be able to do a Sat trip, anyone with the pass want to trade a PLO boat trip?


----------



## OBX Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

Lipyourown said:


> I might be able to do a Sat trip, anyone with the pass want to trade a PLO boat trip?


You just going for the day?


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm seriously considering going down for the day.


----------



## Lightload (Nov 30, 2007)

*Ai*



saltandsand said:


> Dang dude... how many days were you there last year?



It was about the same time last year. I think it was the 14th to the 23rd.....something like that. It was definitely a trip for the record books!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Ya know what they say "Dollar short and a Week late" I will be there the following weekend with the "Shooters mobile comand post" and bar  

Late note: Cdog just called and is try to twist my arm into going this weekend also


----------



## critter gitter (Jan 5, 2008)

Leaving in the morning for a few days. Its already busted wide open.
Hey Jay. Bring some of those money tree seedlings with ya.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Shooter said:


> Ya know what they say "Dollar short and a Week late" I will be there the following weekend with the "Shooters mobile comand post" and bar
> 
> Late note: Cdog just called and is try to twist my arm into going this weekend also



yall need a "surf ho"?..will werk fer ride


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*dang...the memories...*































*Jus' keep an eye out fer them horses...durty bastidges!*


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

oh lordy lordy, who invited the short guy


----------



## Lightload (Nov 30, 2007)

*Ai*

This was 06.......

View attachment 772




This was 07............




.........................


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

EugeneChoe said:


> oh lordy lordy, who invited the short guy


When you buy my Nitro, you will catch more fish


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

Id be back this weekend but i have to work .

If anybody is goin down for a suicide run for a day or night next week, ill be ready to head down.


----------



## Rocks&Reds (Mar 15, 2007)

I'll be on AI but the other end, I'll be on the VA side, have to go to chincoteague to do the mothers day thing. but I'm going to fish both days except for lunch an sunday!!:fishing:


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Dang, I want to go but have wheels issues and my son has a big soccer match on Saturday....can't miss those! This is what you call a dilemma...


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

I would really like to go but I dont know any areas down there to fish. I would really like to take my kids to the ocean all the pics I have seen of the beach there are really really nice.
Good Luck to all that go,
Tight Lines,
Tim


----------



## OBX Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

Fishbreath said:


> Dang, I want to go but have wheels issues and my son has a big soccer match on Saturday....can't miss those! This is what you call a dilemma...


That Saturday soccer is a deal breaker Milt, I am trying to leave early Friday and might come back Saturday night/Sunday AM. If you find a look alike fill in let me know. How those aches and pains of old age treating you?


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Yeah, the soccer game is tough on me. Its a big game for him, his team and the other team are tied for 1st place, this'll be a big match. He looks for me on the sidelines every game and of course I shout out encouragement. Can't disappoint him. Mother's Day, I think is negotiable.... 

As for the aches and pains...well, they're still around but the knee is getting better day by day. thanks for asking.


----------



## CVILLEFISHERR (Feb 28, 2008)

Tim.. im not tryin to be mean but ur at ocean city... where isn't there to fish? There is spots EVERYWHERE. STINKY BEACH, INLET, OCEANIC PIER and not to mention THE OCEAN SURF  MANNNN AND THE 50 BRIDGE. OR U COULD GO DOWN NOT KNOWIN NETHING ABOUT FISHING AND GO OUT ON A CHARTER.. BAY OR OCEAN. o YOU CAN FISH THE BAY TOO.There is also a pier rite near the inlet called ocean city pier. They catch ALOT of shark, rock, rays or skates w/e u wanna call them, dogfish, trout. U name it u catch it there. But the INLET IS HOT AS HELL RITE NOW. If u wanna catch some BIGGG SHAD go to the Inlet to start then if u dont get em there go out on the pier but if u dont get em there u dunno wut ur doin or ur retarded lol. Seriously they are so thick in there rite now idk how u can miss em There ya go for now pm me for ne more info u wanna kno  and im only 15 too  O and i forgot to tell u wut they catchin at oceanic they are catchin tautog flounder skates/rays, and trout are bout to come in rele soon. Then at nite u get shad, blues, mayb come perch i have no idea on them ): that would be my guess tho so yeahh. ok pm me for more. Im goin down next week if u wanna come ill show u the ways. If u gotta surf rod u can surf fish at my gmas place that my parents r stayin at It would go for over 1 mil. if we sold it. My grandma died last summer ); but her hotel got divided by the kids(not kids now lol) my mom my aunt and my uncle all own it. So we ask wen ever we wanna go down and juss go. And u r rite on the ocean and bay. All u gotta do to get to the beach is get on the elev. and go to floor 2 and start walkin  my guess for surf fish bitin would be (correct me if im wrong) rockfish mayb?, blues for sure, spot, croaker, trout and skates and sharks. 

Ok i typed a WHOLE LOT here so ima go lol. cya all....



Rich


----------



## CVILLEFISHERR (Feb 28, 2008)

pm me ur number tim  ill give u my cell and home but pm me


----------



## Lightload (Nov 30, 2007)

Cvillefisherr.....I take it you do a lot of text messaging..........


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

The weather's starting to look a little wicked. We may get blown out.


----------



## OBX Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

sand flea said:


> The weather's starting to look a little wicked. We may get blown out.


Yep, Friday isn’t looking good at all, Saturday looks a little better but not sure its worth a day trip. What to do, what to do.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Matt check supporter forum my friend. Ah, my time of year yet, may be a bit before I get to the sand.

Any who can, my advice, go east young man, go east.

Have Jeep soon will travel soon


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

sand flea said:


> The weather's starting to look a little wicked. We may get blown out.


If my memory serves me correctly, last time we were fishn AI didn't you catch one during that mini tornado-hurricain  might be just your kind of fishn weather


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Shooter said:


> If my memory serves me correctly, last time we were fishn AI didn't you catch one during that mini tornado-hurricain  might be just your kind of fishn weather


True, but that little squall only lasted a half-hour or so. This one looks a lot worse.


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

thats what the make rain gear for hope to see you there


----------



## louieb (May 31, 2006)

cvillefisherr you sure seem to know everything about fishing. You should teach classes and let the rest of learn from your years of experience.(sarcasm)


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

First off, they seem to know one another and if they do picking on each other is OK, second CVILLEFISHERR did add fishing info to the thread and last if your picking thats fine but if your tryn to pick a fight lets end it right here.
Nothing sarcastic about my last statement.


----------



## 8nb8 (Aug 30, 2005)

If anyone's interested in splitting the gas, I'll go.


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

They are there.....I just got back about an hour ago...Landed a nice 36.5" around 2am on a bunker head...cast not too far behind the breakers


----------



## 8nb8 (Aug 30, 2005)

8nb8 said:


> If anyone's interested in splitting the gas, I'll go.


 I'm in!! What time ya leavin'?


----------



## 8nb8 (Aug 30, 2005)

8nb8 said:


> I'm in!! What time ya leavin'?


Between 2 and 3 i guess. They open at 5 a.m.


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

bwahaha split personality... coo coo


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

I believe the standing record was caught during a VERY nasty storm. Am all but certain.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Sunday seems to be the most fishable


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Had a father/daughter dance tonite...great time, then work that had to be done.

After being up late, looking at the forecast thinking to get a late start tomorrow and fish tomorrow evening to Monday after camp is set up. Oh YEAH... I'll look at the weather tomorrow... IMO it looks like a nice bit of snot to get the big ones moving.

Any news on the baitfish running past the island? Reports on any recent activity (good, bad or otherwise) highly appreciated. We're in the zone!


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

saltandsand said:


> Had a father/daughter dance tonite...great time, then work that had to be done.
> 
> After being up late, looking at the forecast thinking to get a late start tomorrow and fish tomorrow evening to Monday after camp is set up. Oh YEAH... I'll look at the weather tomorrow... IMO it looks like a nice bit of snot to get the big ones moving.
> 
> Any news on the baitfish running past the island? Reports on any recent activity (good, bad or otherwise) highly appreciated. We're in the zone!



Shad are being caught in good numbers in the inlet and bay. Some schools are hanging just outside of the inlet so the bait is here.

John


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

whats the weather like there today, whats not good to fish today?


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

A band of showers just moved offshore, wind is out of the Noth at 6mph, cloudy with a little drizzle. Good fishing weather.

John


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

i'm out the door, suicide run...i'll be in a gray F350, stop by and say hi.


----------



## 8nb8 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hit it about 9 this morning after stopping at Home Depot in Salisbury to get a canopy thinking it was gonna be a wash. (The way up from Hampton was solid rain). It rained hard early then drizzled off and on most of the day. The wind was everything but 6 mph IMO. 
Someone pulled in a striper over 30 as I was scoping out the water so I pulled in a little ways past him. I was pumped but only managed a few throw backs. Clams worked early, bunker worked later on. I was really hoping to see some Black Drum.
The sun finally came out about 6 as my bait was running low (of course). Packed up and headed home around 7.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Due to work I did not get rods in the water until about 6:30 p.m. Only fished for an hour and a half due to prior obligations. Fished 3 rods all with bunker head/chunks. Did not catch anything, only had one small run for about 2 seconds on my short rod. Hope others who went had better luck than me.

John


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

8nb8, I think I was fishing just to your south. Were you pretty far back in?

My report isn't much better. Had a solid run on Friday afternoon not 15 minutes after arriving, but failed to connect.

Spent the night with doggies and skates, skunked the next day, rolled out around noon after I got sick of the rain. Oh well. Win some, you lose some. It just hurts a lot more when it costs you 100 bucks in gas to lose.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

grilled sardine and i got lines in the water by 5pm and left at 3am. 2 doggies and 2 skates. i had 1 knockdown with a 1 sec run right when we got there, but nothing hooked up. what size/model hooks are peeps using there?
also, our bait wouldnt last more than 10minutes in the water...something was chewing it up...crabs?


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

stupidjet said:


> what size/model hooks are peeps using there?
> QUOTE]
> 
> I normally use Gamakatsu Octopus circle hooks in an 8/0 for the larger stripers, drum cobia etc. I know some who use circle hooks up to 14/0 but that seems like overkill to me.
> ...


----------



## 8nb8 (Aug 30, 2005)

sand flea said:


> 8nb8, I think I was fishing just to your south. Were you pretty far back in?
> 
> My report isn't much better. Had a solid run on Friday afternoon not 15 minutes after arriving, but failed to connect.
> 
> Spent the night with doggies and skates, skunked the next day, rolled out around noon after I got sick of the rain. Oh well. Win some, you lose some. It just hurts a lot more when it costs you 100 bucks in gas to lose.


I was a good ways past the bullpen. I think about 5.5 to 6 miles south of the entrance. Around noon on Saturday, I was under my canopy (tilted for the rain and wind) cooking up some smoked sausages with mustard and onions and drinking a stale beer that had been in my fridge since New Years Day (shows ya how much i drink). 
I looked for familiar faces but didn't see any. I talked to the park rangers a bit as I was airing up to leave. I thought there was a 32" or bigger 1 per person limit on striper up until May 15th or 16th. He showed me a book that said 2 at 28 and over. I must have read the wrong regs.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

8nb8 said:


> I thought there was a 32" or bigger 1 per person limit on striper up until May 15th or 16th. He showed me a book that said 2 at 28 and over. I must have read the wrong regs.



That is for VA, it is considered their trophy season. After that it is [email protected] Just came back from the beach, me a 10 inch kingfish and my buddy caught a small sting ray. The weather will shut down fishing for a few days, as we left there were 25 knot winds that chased us off the beach.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Is this where I post up I am sorry I couldn't make it up there this weekend but we did stay home and catch a FEW Flounder *ain't posting the number cause some would call me a lier and give me this look *


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

stupidjet said:


> also, our bait wouldnt last more than 10minutes in the water...something was chewing it up...crabs?


Calico crabs. And they were bad.


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

let those spotted crabs sit on your bait, those rocks will swallow the whole jonks up yummy


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

EugeneChoe said:


> let those spotted crabs sit on your bait, those rocks will swallow the whole jonks up yummy


Cobia will do the same thing.

John


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

> *ain't posting the number cause some would call me a lier and give me this look *


hahaha.... My day of calling a guy out is over ...Like one guy said before "anybody could say and be anything they want this is the internet"


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

I didn't make it. My little fishing buddy, my son, had a fever. I wasn't in the mood to drive down alone. School is closed this Friday, hope he feels better by then and the rain goes away. Nice to see some of you made it.


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

*AI dogfish*


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I will be there this weekend, should get there Friday morning sometime and be there threw Sunday,,, just look for the Blue Ford truck camper with the pirate flag and back porch.
PS it was over 50+


----------



## gtodave (Mar 19, 2008)

8nb8 said:


> I was under my canopy (tilted for the rain and wind) cooking up some smoked sausages with mustard and onions and drinking a stale beer that had been in my fridge since New Years Day


Are open flames and beer allowed on the MD side? They aren't on the VA side (I've never been to the MD side....hoping to change that within a month)


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

i went to ai this weekend 2 skates and 1 37" rock. Caught on fish finder rig with bunker about 300yards from va line..was throwing 10oz to hold and smaller sputnicks

sorry for the crappy pic but only had camera at home and havent recieved the other pic from the trip yet


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

gtodave said:


> Are open flames and beer allowed on the MD side? They aren't on the VA side (I've never been to the MD side....hoping to change that within a month)



beer yes, fire yes below high tide line. cant bring wood from home, just buy it on the way to AI


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

Shooter said:


> I will be there this weekend, should get there Friday morning sometime and be there threw Sunday,,, just look for the Blue Ford truck camper with the pirate flag and back porch.
> PS it was over 50+


dont be lame, be there Wednesday!


----------



## Big E (Jun 12, 2006)

Yeah dont be lame, go fishing on Wednesday. By the way, who going EC? You call Hai, Teo, or Anthony?


----------



## gtodave (Mar 19, 2008)

stupidjet said:


> beer yes, fire yes below high tide line. cant bring wood from home, just buy it on the way to AI


wow....MD with more liberal rules than VA, I guess there's a first for everything!


----------



## Tmg (Mar 17, 2006)

*Either AI or Hatteras*

Anyone know what time the ranger station opens Saturday mornining ? I need to get my permit.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Tmg said:


> Anyone know what time the ranger station opens Saturday mornining ? I need to get my permit.



Is that you Robert?

I looked all over the AI site last weekend when I thought I might be heading up there and couldn't find anything about hours.Hopefully someone here will know.

Good luck if ya go, I am going out with DD in the tube looking for drum or cobes this weekend.

Clay


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Hours? Dunno.
Give them a call.
410-641-3030
.


----------



## Tmg (Mar 17, 2006)

Cdog said:


> Is that you Robert?
> 
> I looked all over the AI site last weekend when I thought I might be heading up there and couldn't find anything about hours.Hopefully someone here will know.
> 
> ...


Yep it's me. After looking at the weather, I'll probably be at Hatterie myself. Need to see what happens at work tomorow. When you gett'n down? 

Get back with me


----------



## ~BayNut~ (Apr 4, 2005)

*How to fish for Drum?*

I would love to catch a fatty!! :fishing: I am actually gettn into the surf action this season. If anyone can give me an actual setup to conquer these beasts please enlighten me. Rig Info much appreciated(Fishin xtra lite)............Tight Lines!! Nothin but skate and shark on the Delaware bottome rig..

Tight Lines



:fishing:


----------

